# Getting my first pigs this week.



## smalltime hobby (Apr 7, 2015)

I finished my 24x24 pen this past weekend.  My 3 feeder pigs are due to arrive this coming weekend.  As of now, I have the pen itself, a wood shelter, metal feeder (use to use it for water for birds)...its about 4 feet long, 10 inches wide, and 6 inches deep).  Will this suffice or arethey going to overturn it?  What should I do for water?  Hydrant is within 10 feet of end of pen.  I don't want them to have nasty water all day.  I run a daycare for my day job, so I can't really be out there to check on it.  I also have 2 old bowling balls in there.  Anything else?


----------



## jk47 (Apr 7, 2015)

post I pic of the feeder and you can use a auto waterier or if you cant hook up water
you can use a nipple attachment on a barrel or use a livestock fount style water.
for toys you can use a old hoses and hang them for the pigs to bite


----------



## smalltime hobby (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for respondi jk47!  I'll take a pic tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## smalltime hobby (Apr 12, 2015)

Forgot about posting a pic. I got the pigs today and need to get a different feeder and\or waterer.  What I have in there wil only work for a short while.  Going to try uploading a pic.  Tried earlier and it didn't work.


----------



## jk47 (Apr 12, 2015)

I would suggest a trough feeder wired to fence or an auto feeder also wired to fence or chained


----------



## jk47 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## jk47 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------

